# Consumer Cellular Tried To Pull A Fast One



## fmdog44 (Aug 25, 2021)

So my flip phone key pad hardly works so I called in wanting a new one and they say they don't make that model anymore and so I will have to pay $35 for a new one. After I expressed my displeasure with that idea they gave me a number to call for a replacement costing me nothing. It pays to challenge.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 9, 2021)

Update on  Consumer Cellular- they sent me new replacement and it would not stay on so we went through all the fixes they suggested for a total of three days before they decided to send me another one. When that one arrived it was dead even though I charged it. I could not make a call to them and they say in the paperwork there is the activation code on the "back of the box". No there is not. So I had to go on their chat line and they got it activated.


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2021)

LOL.  "We'll make it so difficult & frustrating, you'll just have to do what we want."


----------



## Judycat (Sep 10, 2021)

I wonder if "new" means refurbished anymore. I have  gotten so-called new stuff already that was clearly used. Not always, though, as my schizophrenic great-uncle was fond of saying.


----------



## caroln (Sep 11, 2021)

I've had Consumer Cellular for well over 10 years and never had a problem with them.  Actually this is the first time I've ever read a complaint about them.  I started out with their flip phones and upgraded to an Android just a couple years ago.  In my experience they have always been upfront about everything, the phones we have purchased from them work well, never had an issue with dropped calls, and customer service has been excellent.


----------



## Jules (Sep 11, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I wonder if "new" means refurbished anymore.


It really does seem like it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 12, 2021)

caroln said:


> I've had Consumer Cellular for well over 10 years and never had a problem with them.  Actually this is the first time I've ever read a complaint about them.  I started out with their flip phones and upgraded to an Android just a couple years ago.  In my experience they have always been upfront about everything, the phones we have purchased from them work well, never had an issue with dropped calls, and customer service has been excellent.


Ditto...


----------

